# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Grata sorpresa en uno de mis regalos de Reyes

## nick63nick

Grata sorpresa en uno de mis regalos de reyes


Bueno, pues como dice el título del post, mis cuñados me han regalado para Reyes un libro del cual yo tenía total desconocimiento.

Lo encontraron en una gran superficie, tras preguntar al vendedor por algún libro de magia para regalar. Tengo que deciros que mis cuñados, aun sabiendo de mi afición y viéndome actuar en multiples actuaciones, jamás me han hecho un regalo de estas características, ni material, ni nada por el estilo, pues no saben ni donde encontrarlo. La cuestión que el vendedor tras mirar en el ordenador el stock de libros, le salió que le quedaba uno, siendo el título: 

GRAN CURSO DE MAGIA Y PRETIDIGITACION

Editorial: De Vecchi

Edición: 2006

Autores: Equipo de expertos 2100 (no se citan nombres) y sólo se hace alusión a una colaboración muy especial del Sr. Josep Romá Sainz de la Maza (gran prestidigitador de la SEI).

El libro consta de unas 500 páginas, excelentemente presentado y encuadernado. Toca cartomagia, magia de salón, mentalismo y un apartado especial de magia matemática. Tiene también algunos intrusismos al close-up interesantes.

Explica las técnicas con mucha sutileza y claridad, eso si, hace mucha referencia a buscar ayuda en puntos que no se entiendan y/o que no queden bien matizados. Tiene un lexico importante y curioso, sobre gimmicks, fakes, etc.

Y uno de los puntos más importantes es que presenta más de 200 juegos, claramente explicados y con dibujos muy explícitos. Bajo mi punto de vista (meramente aficionado), es un libro excelente, de fácil lectura y que seguro aportará tanto a niveles de iniciados en este mundo, como a niveles más avanzados.

El precio lo desconozco, obviamente al ser un regalo no lo pregunté.

¿Algunos de vosotros, tenía conocimiento de esta publicación?

Saludos.
Alejandro

----------


## pablo

hola Alejandro.
Yo tenia conocimiento de esta publicacion . Compre el libro en  hace años en una libreria.   La editorial , De Vecchi  , ademas de ese libro tienen  el de Patrick Page y  alguno mas para niños .
Un buen regalo de reyes.  
Un saludo.   :Wink:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Sí, yo también estuve a punto de comprarmelo en fnac... La verdad es que era bastante gordo y tenía buena pinta.

----------


## B3L7R4N

Bueno, pues a mi también me ha caido. La verdad es que tiene bastante buena pinta aunque de momento sólo lo he leido por encima. Trae multitud de juegos, y varias técnicas explicadas, aunque creo que no es un libro para principiantes, porque explica algunas técnicas muy complejas de forma muy poco detallada, aunque si ya tienes conocimiento de ellas a los juegos que te explica s eles puede sacar mucho provecho. Yo no me lo tomaría como un libro del que aprender magia sino del que puedes sacar ideas interesantes y multitud de juegos en los que aplicar los conocimientos que ya hayas obtenido por otros libros o medios.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Hola, me ha sorprendido mucho ver este hilo. A mi me lo regalaron hace poco... Me sorprendió lo gordo que era...

Pero antes de nada, ¿Te refieres a este libro?



La parte de cartomagia es algo pobre, tiene pocas técnicas y la ordenación en que las pone no creo que sea la adecuada. Quiero decir que te explica antes el salto y el empalme que el forzaje por corte en cruz. Eso sí, muchos de los juegos son buenísimos. Me sorprendí cuando ví en el libro los juegos que hice en el examen de la SEI (el sandwich, la super escalera y el amuleto).
También viene mucha magia de salón: juegos, pañuelos, dinero, cuerdas, gomas y esponjas.
Luego bastante mentalismo y juegos automáticos con las cartas.

Resumen: casi 500 páginas de cartomagia, mentalismo y magia de salón y un buen libro

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Malcom, por la portada es dificil de saber si se trata del mismo libro.

A veces las portadas varian de edición a edición, mira a ver los autores, (Lo del Sr. Roma), la editorial ...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Vale, sí es el mismo libro.

----------


## magoivan

Yo también tengo un libro de la editorial de vecchi, de Patrick Page que se llama (El gran libro de la MAGIA para el aficionado y el profesional). pero es mas antiguo es del 1979 , me parece que miro la fecha buena, me lo regalaron ace muy poco.

Edito:
voy a citar los capitulos que tiene el libro:
1. Breve historia del ilusionismo
2. Accesorios corrientes
3. Manipulación con aparatos
4. Manipulación con monedas y anillos
5. Manipulación con naipes
6. Manipulación con bolas
7. Juegos con cuerdas
8. Manipulacion con un dedal
9. Trucos con líquidos
10. Trucos de bolsillo
11. Truco con papel
12. Trucos con animales y plataformas
13. Espectaculos de magia (incluye Grandes Ilusiones)

----------


## nick63nick

> Malcom, por la portada es dificil de saber si se trata del mismo libro.
> 
> *A veces las portadas varian de edición a edición,* mira a ver los autores, (Lo del Sr. Roma), la editorial ...


Exacto, no es la misma portada, pero si es el mismo libro.

A mi lo que me extrañó es que lo encontrasen en una gran superficie, así como así, puesto que entiendo que no debería venderse en estos sitios, sino más bien en los especializados, pues entiendo que explica demasiados juegos y además muy explícitos en según que detalles (paravanes, fakes, gimmicks, etc) para poder comprarlo público profano.
No creo que sea una buena obra de iniciación, sino más bien es válido para sacar ideas una vez que estás un poco metido en este arte.

Entiendo que para iniciación, sería mucho mejor que se vendiesen en sitios así libros del estilo de "aprenda vd. magia" de J.Tamaríz, en el que te explica un poco de teoría, unos cuantos juegos sencillos y además te orienta si quieres profundizar un poco más en este arte.

En fin, no creo que sea la manera más idónea de divulgar secretos vendiendo libros así en centros comerciales de fácil acceso para público profano, pues al fin y al cabo la mayoría lo compran para destripar los juegos y "desilusionarse", haciendo "desilusionar" a los demás y además ser un posible "toca pelotas" en una de tus actuaciones.

Está visto que se priva sobre las artes, el puro beneficio económico.

A mi me encantó el regalo, pero mi opinión difiere sobre el hecho de poder comprarlo en grandes superficies.

Saludos.
Alejandro

----------


## Jack

Esa editorial tiene libros muy curiosos aunque como muchos están escritos por un colectivo no me ha despertado la curiosidad el comprarlo ya que siempre me había parecido que eran libros por encargo. De todas formas si decís que merece la pena habrá que comprarlo.

----------


## Carlos Santillana

Disfrutadlo, compañeros ya sabéis que el que tiene un libro tiene un tesoro, y en ocasiones aquellos que nos parecen raros o malos, por eso de no comprarse en una tienda profesional, te pueden dar una sorpresa. 
Carlos Santillana.

----------


## xicu

Ese libro es un compendio de 4 libros que se editaron por separado. Mi primer libro de magia fue precisamente uno de ellos: Magia matematica con cartas. De eso ya hace mas de doce años.

----------


## dumont

Coincido con B3L7R4N, está muy bueno ese libro, lo conseguí hace poco. Obviamente no reemplaza los libros de cabecera que todos conocemos, pero es una muy buena fuente de ideas, solo con leerlo se me van ocuriendo historias o relatos para aplicar a los juegos que trae   8-) .
Ah...! y muy buenos dibujos, además :!:

----------


## jmg

si la verdad es que esta muy bien tambien sacaron otro de patrick page llamado gran manual de trucos y magia donde explica grandes ilusiones ...

saludos magicos 


lamagiadejuamanuel

----------


## McPincho

Yo hace un par de años que tengo este libro y realmente es muy bueno. Tiene un poco de todo, yo que estoy empezando me va muy bien.

----------


## Sanojeki

Yo me compre este libro a principios de año en unos grandes centros comerciales y la verdad es que habla practicamente de todas las clases de magia e ilusionismo, y viene con un monton de juegos.
Lo malo que veo es que para poder realizar muchos juegos necesitas cosas que no sueles tener.

----------


## eluis

Tengo desde hace años este libro y también el mencionado por Pablo y Magoiván de Patrick Page y creo que son muy recomendables. Los dos los compre en centros comerciales y me parecen buenos regalos.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Qué manía de reabrir posts antiguos..

----------


## Jog

Yo lo tengo...
Personalmente no es el que más me gusta, prefiero el Kaplan o el Canuto, aunque el que te regalaron es mas amplio en cuanto a las ramas de la magia, no es un libro rico en técnicas, explica el secerto de algunos juegos y nada más.

Saludos

----------

